# Arin.net/10.66.0.1 absorbing my packets.



## xTheShame (Jun 12, 2008)

It seems everything I do is being monitered by ARIN.net.

Im not familiar with this place or company, and i would like to remove its access to my packets.


I ran pathping on everything from google to sony, to lil crappy corner of the internet websites, and it is there everytime.

And everytime, it returns 95% LESS packets than I sent.
This is especially frustrating as Im a huge fan of online games and some of the more Ploss sensitive ones arent able to function.

If anyone has any steps toward getting these people off my interwebz please dont hesitate to tell me.:evil:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually that IP is a private IP address, and is _not_ used over the Internet. It is only used for internal networks, such as your home network. Could you give us the output of the pathping or a traceroute on something like Google?


----------



## xTheShame (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol exorcising stupidity demons.


xD

Tracing route to google.com [72.14.207.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
0 1-of-1 [192.168.1.2]
1 192.168.1.1
2 10.66.0.1
3 dstswr1-vlan4.rh.jcsnnj.cv.net [67.83.247.65]
4 * * *
Computing statistics for 100 seconds...
Source to Here This Node/Link
Hop RTT Lost/Sent = Pct Lost/Sent = Pct Address
0 1-of-1 [192.168.1.2]
0/ 100 = 0% |
1 0ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% 192.168.1.1
0/ 100 = 0% |
2 8ms 85/ 100 = 85% 85/ 100 = 85% 10.66.0.1
0/ 100 = 0% |
3 8ms 0/ 100 = 0% 0/ 100 = 0% dstswr1-vlan4.rh.jcsnnj.cv.net [67
.83.247.65]
100/ 100 =100% |
4 --- 100/ 100 =100% 0/ 100 = 0% 1-of-1 [0.0.0.0]
Trace complete.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Also posted here:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/720798-10-66-0-1-stealing.html


----------

